# Successful - Bottomless 54mm Portafilter From China



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

So after my good result in buying a distributor from China, I decided to risk one of these Ebay Sage 54mm bottomless portafilters. There's so many on Ebay/Alibaba it's hard to know which company to use, quality, whether its scam etc. I didn't want to spend much, a bottomless pf is just a curiosity for me really, so I decided to risk an Ebay one. Call it lockdown boredom. It cost me £30.27 delivered and took 12 days.

I've used it twice today, quality seems good. It's sturdy and the metal finish is normal. It fits the Sage BE fine. Wooden handle is fine, not the highest quality wood but for the price I'm happy with it. It may fall apart in a month of course, but today it seems good.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124190167028

That's the link. If you're thinking about a cheap option that's one that delivered for me.


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

Very nice! Was curious when someone would take the plunge for the eBay one. Cheers for sharing


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks  Just ordered one.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

-Mac said:


> Thanks  Just ordered one.


 Good luck! Always a risk I guess and who knows if it will last, but I can at least confirm the link I posted is legit and you will get something usable in the post. Which is half my concern when using that type of retailer.


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes thank you! I have been looking for one for a while.


----------

